# Hello Everyone



## wakman (Jun 15, 2009)

Just a small note to say hello to you all. I was Diagnosed with type 2 last year and still haveing problems coming to terms with it.

Anyway not the only one i guess alot of people feel this way.

Nice to find this forum though.


----------



## Corrine (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Wakman

Anything you want to ask please do.  It can be hard but I found the more I knew about it, the easier it got.


----------



## nickie (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum


----------



## bev (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi and welcome!Bev


----------



## Steff (Jun 15, 2009)

hi and a warm welcome x


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi wakman...

Welcome to the forum...glad you've found us....always someone here to help or point you in the right direction...

Heidi


----------



## wakman (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your warm welcome.

Hope you all are well !


----------



## Northerner (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi wakman, welcome to the forum! Any questions you need answering, there is a wealth of knowledge and experience here!


----------



## wakman (Jun 15, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi wakman, welcome to the forum! Any questions you need answering, there is a wealth of knowledge and experience here!



Thanks I will be sure to ask.


----------



## wakman (Jun 15, 2009)

So is anyone here from Cheshire / North west ?


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 15, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forums


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 15, 2009)

wakman said:


> So is anyone here from Cheshire / North west ?



liverpool way here mate. used to be cheshire way lol


----------



## wakman (Jun 16, 2009)

Liverpool is not that far away how long have you been involved in this forum.


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 16, 2009)

wakman said:


> So is anyone here from Cheshire / North west ?



Hiya..

I'm up in Cumbria....my sister and hubby live in chester area...Saltney

Heidi


----------



## wakman (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey you up there all alone.

I love that neck of the woods we go to centre parcs every november with the kids they love it. So do I

Saltney is not for I Live in Winsford

This is a nice forum. Its good to talk to people I like most other people Here have GOOD days and BAD.

Bit miffed at the moment.

Levels are high about 12 in the morning went to see my Doc and she said it was because i put a stone on in weight. Could be true but finding it hard to loose that stone.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 16, 2009)

wakman said:


> So is anyone here from Cheshire / North west ?



Hellooooo Liverpool here , I did live in Leigh Lancs for a while though and have friends in Warrington , Hindley , Wigan , Bolton .


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 16, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooo Liverpool here , I did live in Leigh Lancs for a while though and have friends in Warrington , Hindley , Wigan , Bolton .




I used to go out with a lad from Bolton....Horwich...my god that was years ago....lol

Heidi


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 16, 2009)

wakman said:


> Liverpool is not that far away how long have you been involved in this forum.



only since late last year/early this year. it is a really good place to find out what you need and it is a fun place to have a chat to others to 

so where in cheshire you from???

i used to live in frodsham


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, im in Stoke, just up the road, Originally from Macclesfield, moved here via Italy, Worthing, Somerset.. Long way around since we are only 10 miles from Macc!


----------



## wakman (Jun 17, 2009)

So my Next Question is are there any support groups in cheshire ?

By the way I live in Winsford (ON SEA)


----------



## Steff (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.cheshire-med.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=427&Itemid=1036

i have no idea if that is near you or what but just thought id see if it was any good to you


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 17, 2009)

steff09 said:


> http://www.cheshire-med.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=427&Itemid=1036
> 
> i have no idea if that is near you or what but just thought id see if it was any good to you



Crikey Steff, you are sending the man to America! lol


----------



## wakman (Jun 17, 2009)

Thnaks Steff

Fancy a holiday


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2009)

Good one Steff - dontcha just love google!

There is a group in Mid Cheshire which has a Winsford postcode, but they don't have a website. Email voluntarygroups@diabetes.org.uk for information, stating which group/region you are from.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 17, 2009)

Proudspirit said:


> Crikey Steff, you are sending the man to America! lol



PMSL@ THAT LOL , CAN I GO TOO?


----------



## wakman (Jun 17, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Good one Steff - dontcha just love google!
> 
> There is a group in Mid Cheshire which has a Winsford postcode, but they don't have a website. Email voluntarygroups@diabetes.org.uk for information, stating which group/region you are from.



Thanks for that I have pinged them an email.


----------



## Tahitian (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello there wakman,
peace be with you 

Tahitian x


----------



## Copepod (Jun 20, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Good one Steff - dontcha just love google!
> 
> It's fine if you select "pages from the UK" option, rather than "the web", which is default.


----------



## Steff (Jun 20, 2009)

oops i only jus seen this and what i had done 

hey wakman if your paying i'll go to x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 20, 2009)

steff09 said:


> oops i only jus seen this and what i had done
> 
> hey wakman if your paying i'll go to x



Yes me too steff


----------



## wakman (Jun 29, 2009)

Tahitian said:


> Hello there wakman,
> peace be with you
> 
> Tahitian x



Hello to you too Where in Cheshire r U


----------



## wakman (Jun 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> oops i only jus seen this and what i had done
> 
> hey wakman if your paying i'll go to x



I does sound very tempting I could too with a jolly holly.

Nice to have some company.


----------



## wakman (Jun 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes me too steff



Hey lets all go !


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 29, 2009)

wakman said:


> Hey lets all go !



Yeah lets go !! it wont take me long to pack.


----------



## wakman (Jul 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah lets go !! it wont take me long to pack.



Hey I am already at Manchester Airport.

So how many tickets are we going for


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 6, 2009)

wakman said:


> Hey I am already at Manchester Airport.
> 
> So how many tickets are we going for



Just me you and Steff i think lol , im in Liverpool so i'll be on my way


----------



## wakman (Jul 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Just me you and Steff i think lol , im in Liverpool so i'll be on my way



Sorry its taken some time to reply here i am over here still not seen any sign of the other two waiting in an internet cafe posting this come on girls.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 8, 2009)

wakman said:


> Sorry its taken some time to reply here i am over here still not seen any sign of the other two waiting in an internet cafe posting this come on girls.



Hey sorry for the delay , women and packing eh ?  I'm on my way , Ive lost Steff somewhere though ,I'll find her and then catch up with you, I'll need a stiff drink though lol I'm not a good flyer


----------



## Mand (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome Wakman. Hope the girls have turned up by now!


----------



## wakman (Jul 8, 2009)

Mand said:


> Welcome Wakman. Hope the girls have turned up by now!



Afternoon Mand hope your well i think i might be in trouble by time the Girls pop in the bar. I might be on the floor. how many hours id the flight.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 8, 2009)

wakman said:


> Afternoon Mand hope your well i think i might be in trouble by time the Girls pop in the bar. I might be on the floor. how many hours id the flight.



Ha ha I hope you've got the drinks in now!!?? mines a Vodka neat and Steff doesnt drink so she'll have a soft drink please  I'll get the next round in though lol


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2009)

hi sorry i was on a 2 day break in safari and im just back 


hay wakman i will have a pineapple juice with strawe plwurrrzee


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 8, 2009)

steff09 said:


> hi sorry i was on a 2 day break in safari and im just back
> 
> 
> hay wakman i will have a pineapple juice with strawe plwurrrzee



Hey Im in the minority !! Im the only type 1 , you are both 2's . Help !!! I need a type 1 pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## wakman (Jul 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Im in the minority !! Im the only type 1 , you are both 2's . Help !!! I need a type 1 pleaseeeeeeee



I am sure we can work something out.


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2009)

yes we can find another surely


----------

